# New to me 2001 Haas TM1



## slodat (Jan 3, 2022)

As the title says, this is a new-to-me Haas TM1. This is the photo I took when I went to look at the machine. I also bought his lathe and all associated tooling. I have a thread about the lathe on HM.




Loaded up, getting ready to head home. 




I rented a small telehandler to get the mill off the trailer and into the shop.




Close to having it in position in the shop. I bought the machinery skates from an ebay seller that makes them. They make short work of moving machinery. I can move my 5,000lb+ Pacemaker by myself with them. 



Mill sitting on the cast iron feet. This is where it will live. The Tree Journeyman 425 CNC milling machine got all new controls about two years ago. It has been an awesome machine.


----------



## slodat (Jan 3, 2022)

Started cleaning up the Haas today. The dirt, grime, and dried up coolant come off quickly with purple power cleaner/degreaser. The paint on the main casting started failing long before I got it. It's coming off. The rest is cleaning up nicely. The tool changer umbrella was particularly nasty. 




Removed the carousel to clean it.




Looking a lot better:



Ready to install:



Back in place. Chip and coolant free, lubed and ready for use:


----------



## Firebrick43 (Jan 3, 2022)

You do realize that Haas only supports their machines for 10-12 years right?  And nearly everything is proprietary.


----------



## slodat (Jan 3, 2022)

Not concerned, at all. The machine has about 3000 hours of power on time, and around 600 hours on the spindle. And, Haas has nearly every part for this machine. And, there are several third party companies that support them. One of which is in Spokane, less than two hours from me. The machine is in exceptional mechanical condition and will live for a long time. There are a lot of these first generation TM1's out there still making chips.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Jan 3, 2022)

I am more talking about the controls.  I know of several first gen haas machines that have bad controllers.  Only solution from haas is to upgrade to a current controller for about 20k.  I have people approach me all the time to work on their deal of a machine, only to find out how much it will cost.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 3, 2022)

Looks like fun to me, good luck with your new toy.


----------



## slodat (Jan 3, 2022)

Firebrick43 said:


> I am more talking about the controls.  I know of several first gen haas machines that have bad controllers.  Only solution from haas is to upgrade to a current controller for about 20k.  I have people approach me all the time to work on their deal of a machine, only to find out how much it will cost.


I went into this open to the reality I may have a control issue at some point. I'm not overly concerned. Worst case scenario, it becomes another Centroid/DMM machine.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 3, 2022)

Fixing a controller issue would be fun, I think.  For less than 20K it would be even funner
-M


----------



## slodat (Jan 4, 2022)

One of the limitations with the 20 year old control on the Haas is its limited memory and associated program limits. Another is it uses a floppy disk for programs or RS-232 serial communication with a PC. The slick setup is a small controller that “drip feeds” the program to the Haas control via RS-232 using tape commands. This evening I installed that setup.

Calmotion’s setup is really well done. It has a panel mount USB port for sneaker-net file transfer, and it has an ethernet port to send files over the shops network. Then you select that file on the controller and it sends the program to the CNC control one line at a time aka “drip feed”.

I decided to sacrifice the spindle load meter to give panel space for the Calmotion.





Drew up a drill template and cut it out of 1/8 mdf on the laser. Makes quick work of this and makes it easy to get good results.



Mounted up:




Replaced two mounting screws with standoffs. Attached din rail to standoffs and board clips onto the din rail.



Looks like it was born there.




Powered up:


----------



## Firebrick43 (Jan 4, 2022)

slodat said:


> I went into open to the reality I may have a control issue at some point. I'm not overly concerned. Worst case scenario, it becomes another Centroid/DMM machine.


And I do suppose my view point is somewhat biased towards machines that are in active job shops/industry.  Where there simply is not the time, nor pay some the time, to tinker with things.  I suppose that an oak controller would do ok if the need arises.


----------



## slodat (Jan 4, 2022)

Firebrick43 said:


> And I do suppose my view point is somewhat biased towards machines that are in active job shops/industry.  Where there simply is not the time, nor pay some the time, to tinker with things.  I suppose that an oak controller would do ok if the need arises.



Agree completely and I had a feeling that is where you were coming from. This is a stepping stone machine for me. It will help progress me toward where I want to be with machinery. It has very little use and is in nearly new condition save for the paint on the main casting. I'm hopeful the 20 year old electronics will be good for years to come.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 4, 2022)

Regardless of the machine , nice looking shop !   My buddy still runs a wall full of old Matsuuras to this day making parts for MRAS . I think Alloy runs a Haas on our site also .


----------



## akjeff (Jan 4, 2022)

Man, you are on a roll! Nice work, and it would appear that this ain't your first rodeo.


----------



## slodat (Jan 8, 2022)

akjeff said:


> Man, you are on a roll! Nice work, and it would appear that this ain't your first rodeo.


I’m learning as I go. I have a long term goal I’m working toward. Trying to enjoy the process.


----------



## slodat (Jan 8, 2022)

New tooling is always fun. Two Orange dual station vises and an Edge Technologies tool height setter.

The Calmotion installation is almost complete. Waiting on a panel mount Ethernet port to wrap things up.

Now I get to start learning a 20 year old Haas control!


----------



## gunsmither (Jan 11, 2022)

Nice find! I've have 2007 tm-1, and have had zero problems with it from new.
Do mostly small items in AL. and Delrin, and some 1018 and 304 stainless.
Been a workhorse for me. I think you'll like it! Best of luck. Joe


----------



## gunsmither (Jan 11, 2022)

Those Orange Vises sure be lookin' nice too!


----------



## ArmyDoc (Jan 14, 2022)

Awesome!  Happy for you... and not just a small amount jealous.


----------



## slodat (Jan 14, 2022)

gunsmither said:


> Nice find! I've have 2007 tm-1, and have had zero problems with it from new ti; now.
> Do mostly small items in AL. and Delrin, and some 1018 and 304 stainless.
> Been a workhorse for me. I think you'll like it! Best of luck. Joe


Joe - thank you! I'm excited to add it to the shop. Admittedly, I have a lot to learn about the Haas control before I'll be making parts on it. 



gunsmither said:


> Those Orange Vises sure be lookin' nice too!


They are really nice!



ArmyDoc said:


> Awesome!  Happy for you... and not just a small amount jealous.


Thank you. Did you get a CNC milling machine yet? I remember talking last year about you looking for a machine.


----------



## slodat (Jan 14, 2022)

Ethernet bulkhead connector arrived today.




I wanted to use the existing ethernet expansion option slot in the enclosure. Designed a small mounting escutcheon and 3d printed the part in PETG.









Backside:





First iteration had the screws looking goofy:



Quick countersink and printed the part again. Much better!


----------



## Boswell (Jan 15, 2022)

Looks good, I love my 3d printer for things like this.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Jan 15, 2022)

slodat said:


> Thank you. Did you get a CNC milling machine yet? I remember talking last year about you looking for a machine.


No, my project is on long term hold.  My parents have moved in, and until we get their house built, no spare change much less $$ for anything else.
All in all I'm blessed to have them alive and healthy, but in the mean time I make due with my 3d printer, farm projects and living vicariously though this site.


----------



## slodat (Jun 5, 2022)

Started setting up the Orange vises on the Haas. Quickly realized I needed to buy more T-Nuts, and the correct length SHCS. It's crazy how that stuff cost a little over $100. The table travel is 30X x 12Y. So, I could put a third vise on the table and have plenty of lead-in/lead-out room. For now I'll center them. 246 blocks make that easy. I'll indicate them in once I have the hardware to bolt them down.








I bought an ultrasonic cleaner to help clean up the grimy tooling that came with the Haas. It did a great job. The tooling is all name brand, high quality stuff. Now it isn't nasty, making a mess any time I touch it. The threads work better as well. 

Some of the tools for the Haas getting made up after a good cleaning and shot of LPS.


----------



## akjeff (Jun 5, 2022)

Nice setup and great idea using the blocks to position the vices. I'll have to steal that idea when I have two on the table.


----------



## greeniebees (Jun 13, 2022)

Hi Slodat I just got 2001 Tm-1 too.  I am not knowledgeable on these machines and would be great for anything you could share regarding your experience getting it up and running.  I plan to try to energize it this coming weekend and get the ball rolling to get it up and running.


----------



## slodat (Jun 17, 2022)

greeniebees said:


> Hi Slodat I just got 2001 Tm-1 too.  I am not knowledgeable on these machines and would be great for anything you could share regarding your experience getting it up and running.  I plan to try to energize it this coming weekend and get the ball rolling to get it up and running.


Excited to see another TM1 owner on here! Keep us posted on how it's going!


----------



## slodat (Jun 25, 2022)

Working on mounting the Fogbuster nozzles on the Haas. I'm going to use existing fastener locations for the factory chip shield. It's not doing much and coolant is much more important to me.

I scanned the factory part on the flatbed scanner, imported into CAD so I could use it for reference geometry.



Reference geometry:



This was imported into Fusion 360, and I started whittling away. I combined the loc-line mounts into the part.



Next up is the slicer:



Now, we wait. Will be ready for me when I get to the shop in the morning.


----------



## slodat (Jun 25, 2022)

The Huot SuperScoot arrived last week. Got it assembled. It is STOUT! Very happy with it. It is my goal to not outgrow this thing for CAT40 tooling. It holds 90 tools and my other rack holds 57. That should be plenty!

This is for the Haas and tool holders that aren't made up for a machine yet.


----------



## gunsmither (Jun 25, 2022)

Can't have too many tool holders! Nice cart, and nice shop!


----------



## slodat (Jun 26, 2022)

Printed part worked out well.











Mounted up on the machine. This should work well. I haven't decided if I'll make a new chip shield. I am going to make some clamps to hold the hose out of the way.


----------



## slodat (Jun 26, 2022)

One of my design intents is to use existing fastener locations, threaded holes, etc whenever possible. This is true whether its a car, machine tool, or whatever. The Haas in my first venture into true automation. I want things tidy, up and out of the way. Drew a clamp for the Fogbuster hoses.







This first clamp is for #10 screw locations on the side of the head. Captured nut for the free end of the clamp.


----------



## gunsmither (Jun 26, 2022)

slodat said:


> Mounted up on the machine. This should work well. I haven't decided if I'll make a new chip shield. I am going to make some clamps to hold the hose out of the way.
> View attachment 411667


Very nice work slodat. Will the bracket on the left front clear the tool changer when it comes over to change tools???


----------



## slodat (Jun 26, 2022)

gunsmither said:


> Very nice work slodat. Will the bracket on the left front clear the tool changer when it comes over to change tools???


Good call. I had not tried a tool change yet. Well... I've modified the mount to clock it closer to the right. It would have crashed into the carousel housing on the first tool change. Easy enough to correct that issue. 

Thanks for the critical eye! I had not gotten to it yet.


----------



## gunsmither (Jun 26, 2022)

Glad to help my friend. I have first hand experience of the tool changer grabbing my mist spray coolant loc line and ripping it apart when I forgot to get it out of the way!


----------



## slodat (Jul 6, 2022)

Took a few iterations to get the Fogbuster mount sorted out. Main issue was possibly crashing with the tool changer. This should do the trick.


----------



## Boswell (Jul 6, 2022)

slodat said:


> Took a few iterations to get the Fogbuster mount sorted out. Main issue was possibly crashing with the tool changer. This should do the trick.


That looks GREAT. reminds me that my fogbuster kluge could use some TLC like that.


----------



## Just for fun (Jul 6, 2022)

It all looks great, I just read through this whole thread.

Tim


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 8, 2022)

Me too!


----------



## slodat (Jul 22, 2022)

A work trip had me out of the shop the last couple weeks. Still feeling the jet lag and lack of sleep. 

I did install the rest of the fogbuster hose clamps yesterday. They worked out well. Installation has turned out as tidy as I was able to figure. Should work well.


----------



## Boswell (Jul 22, 2022)

slodat said:


> I did install the rest of the fogbuster hose clamps yesterday.



Slodat, That looks fantastic. Great Job.


----------



## gunsmither (Jul 22, 2022)

Nice and tidy. Good job!


----------



## slodat (Jul 22, 2022)

Boswell said:


> Slodat, That looks fantastic. Great Job.


Thank you!



gunsmither said:


> Nice and tidy. Good job!


I owe you a beer for catching the tool changer issue prior to me crashing the machine. Thank you!!


----------



## gunsmither (Jul 22, 2022)

Glad to help a Brother machinist! Have you fired that beauty up yet?


----------

